# Choosing a light



## Texashorseman (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking for a little help. Getting ready to buy a 400 watt unit. Would like some advice on which brands to look at and which one to stay away from. Also, are the switchable units reliable or is it better to just use conversion bulbs?


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 24, 2005)

dont know much about difif brands but you want hps for flowering (IMO the most important part) and mh or flouro's for vegging and cloning.  i also hear you can vegg with hps but have never done it.  i vegg with flouro's and flower with hps.  hps transformers that have multiple taps can be operated on different voltages.  i run my hps on 240v with #10 wire, and the wire never gets warm.


----------



## CedarTree (Jan 25, 2005)

defenitly go for a switchable ballast ... i dont give a shi* what anyone else says, conversion is totaly more expencive to replace every grow then to use 2 bulbs for 2 crops.. besides ballast need to be rebuilt or replaced to insure that you  are getting your hours to bulbs.  things dont last forever, if some one told you, some thing can last forever, their wrong... expect to invest on the largest wattage that you can save up for or affford. i reaped wealthy on a 1000w hps ballast, im buying an 2nd 1000w switchable ballast in 2 weeks. im expecting an serious increase on results and outcome


----------



## Diseased Strain (Feb 7, 2005)

I wish mine was switchable. Them Agromax conversion lights I buy are about the same price as a balast. bleh.


----------



## sagerunner (Feb 14, 2005)

**** the 400 if your going to spend the cash go for the 1000! you can never match the power of the sun. Blast the shit out of them!!


----------



## notthecops (Apr 2, 2005)

1000's are great!!   As far as vegging with HPS, I've been doing it for years.  They for great for both cycles.  I've NEVER used a MH.


----------



## GreenBandit (Apr 2, 2005)

i can vouch for the Phillips Son Argo 400w HPS globe...real good light for a reasonably small setup (2-4 plants)...set me back under $40 AUD


----------

